
Deconstructing Amazon EC2 Spot Instance Pricing - blasdel
http://www.cs.technion.ac.il/users/wwwb/cgi-bin/tr-get.cgi/2011/CS/CS-2011-09.pdf
======
wmf
I actually discovered this on HN yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2924732> :-)

